# Question about Six-minute Geotech(2nd edition) Prob 38



## jerome (Aug 22, 2008)

Good Day!

I solved six-min Geotech(2nd Edition) Prob 38, but i don't understand this solution.

I think that "dh1 +dh2 = 12ft" is wrong.

Total loss head is "(12+15) - 12 = 15ft"

Therefore, "dh1 + dh2 = 15ft" is right.

What do you think about that?


----------



## squishles10 (Sep 2, 2008)

jerome said:


> Good Day!
> I solved six-min Geotech(2nd Edition) Prob 38, but i don't understand this solution.
> 
> I think that "dh1 +dh2 = 12ft" is wrong.
> ...


can you scan in the question?


----------



## jerome (Oct 10, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> can you scan in the question?


http://cfs12.blog.daum.net/image/18/blog/2...Geotech_2nd.jpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

jerome said:


> Good Day!
> I solved six-min Geotech(2nd Edition) Prob 38, but i don't understand this solution.
> 
> I think that "dh1 +dh2 = 12ft" is wrong.
> ...


Wow, I just checked my Six-Minute Solutions (Geotechnical) for problem 38 and the problem solution is correct; it shows dh1 + dh2 = 15-ft. That is the correct answer set-up for evaluating the headloss in the profile.

JR


----------

